# Constant current multi mode P60 options?



## Geoffrey (Oct 4, 2016)

I have recently moved to almost all P60 based lights and I am on the look out for my next drop in.

My other drop ins are PMW and I am looking to try a constant current drop in next.

I will be either running one 18650 or two CR123a cells, I need multiple modes with memory, and prefer a neutral tint.

Who is currently offering a P60 module like that?

Thanks


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 4, 2016)

Geoffrey said:


> I have recently moved to almost all P60 based lights and I am on the look out for my next drop in.
> 
> My other drop ins are PMW and I am looking to try a constant current drop in next.
> 
> ...


Check out Vinh's p60vn at Skylumen.com


----------

